# Splodge!



## coral.

Here our some Photos of Splodge!
shes a pregnant cat me and my boyfriend have taken in!
she was going to become a stray, sadly i dont have a clue how old she is, even though i dont think she looks that old, and i dont have a clue when she is due :huh:
This thread has got more information about her:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/184903-really-need-help-advice.html

but thought i would post some photos of her


----------



## coral.

2 more!


----------



## CatLoverLisa

Aww, she is gorgeous. Love black and white cats


----------



## colliemerles

_well splodge is gorgeous and her name sure does suit her, please keep us posted as to when she has her kittens, _


----------



## coral.

Thanks guys!

Heres some more photos of her


----------



## sharonchilds

Aww how cute is splodge 
Her back legs look well skinny cos of her bulging tum...bless her


----------



## coral.

Good news guys splodge has gave birth to her kittens!

ive wrote about it in the breeding section


----------



## coral.

Some more!


----------



## coral.

a couple more 

there beautiful


----------



## pinkfloyd

How lovely, and what a good mammy splodge is.
Beautiful pics:001_tt1:


----------



## MCWillow

So gorgeous - mummy and babies xx


----------



## hope

she is beautfull


----------



## sharonchilds

Aww bless, very cute mum and babies :001_tt1:


----------



## coral.

Loads more pictures!!!!!


----------



## coral.

Some more 
i love the photos of where the white kitten is climbing all over splodges face


----------



## lymorelynn

Beautiful mum and babies :001_wub: Love the little one climbing on mum's head


----------



## coral.

More photos!


Only a few more after this, i think


----------



## coral.

Sorry for all the posts!!!


----------



## coral.

Last post, promise  x
as you can see in the photos she moved the kittens, i noticed when i checked on her this morning


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

awwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: they too cute!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

She may have needed more room for them to spread out now that they're getting bigger. So long as they're in a safe, warm place I wouldn't worry about her moving them. Mine are 3 weeks old and have been moved twice


----------



## Pixel

Mum and kittens are gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## coral.

lymorelynn said:


> She may have needed more room for them to spread out now that they're getting bigger. So long as they're in a safe, warm place I wouldn't worry about her moving them. Mine are 3 weeks old and have been moved twice


Yeah i thought that earlier shes moved into a smaller tighter space, yeah she and the kittens seem fine where they are, makes me wonder wherever she will move them again maybe back to the basket!? lol.

awwwww ive seen yours there beautiful!


----------



## colliemerles

*congratulations.........,*


----------



## coral.

Thanks everyone,
i did ask this in the breeding section but didnt get any replies, when would it be okay to use Frontline again on Splodge?


Heres some more photos!

enjoy


----------



## colliemerles

_they look like they are coming along nicely, as for frontline, im not sure if you can use it on cats when they are nursing, best to get advise from the vet i think._


----------



## coral.

^ thanks i rang the vet up and they said its fine for me to use frontline 


Heres ALOT of photos 
Enjoy!!


----------



## coral.

more photos! there so beautiful


----------



## lymorelynn

They are coming along beautifully :001_wub: Lovely chunky little kittens :thumbup:


----------



## coral.

some more enjoy


----------



## coral.

Nearly there


----------



## coral.

more pictures


----------



## coral.

More photos lol


----------



## coral.

not many more now!


----------



## coral.

last photos


----------



## lymorelynn

You have been busy with that camera  Gorgeous photos :thumbup:


----------



## Eliana

Oh my!!! Mommy and babies are just beautiful!! I enjoyed all the photos you posted!! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles

_what lovely pictures, kittens are gorgeous, and mum is just beautiful.x_


----------



## MCWillow

Thay are all just gorgeous -are you keeping any of the babies?
Personally I wouldnt be able to choose and would have to keep them all


----------



## coral.

no i wont be keeping any of them sadly, even though im so attached to them!
i already have 3 birds, 2 cats -felix and dodger, splodge the mother of the kittens i took in, and my boyfriend has a dog,bearded dragons.

i would love to keep all 3 of them, but it would end up over crowded lol, im trying to sell them to people who i know, or people i know that they know at work, but so far im not having much look  i would like them to go to people who i can hear updates of lol


----------



## coral.

Heres some more photos of the cuties


----------



## coral.

More photos


----------



## coral.

More pictures


----------



## coral.

Some more pictures 
everythings going well, they have grown up so fast already, and are now 8 weeks old already


----------



## coral.

Some more pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Calinyx

Love the little half tabby one. What lovely pics of mum and babies.


----------



## MCWillow

Gorgeous pics - I want the tabby and white one


----------



## coral.

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous pics - I want the tabby and white one


Thanks guys 

You can if you like lol im re-homing them at 12 weeks its gonna crush my heart  i love them so much gonna miss them alot, i was afraid of me getting attached to them lol


----------



## lymorelynn

They are so cute and you're obviously doing a great job with them - they look lovely and chunky :thumbup: That little tabby and white is so sweet


----------



## harrys_mum

proper little sweethearts, and mum looks so proud bless her.
michelle x


----------



## Feeby

They are absolutely gorgeous kitties. I WANT ONE!

If you struggle to find them homes, let me know! Xx


----------



## Feeby

Another note to say I am interested if you need help to find homes for gorgeous kitties..but just one I am afraid xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Soooo tempting!!! Would love to take one home as a friend for my Treacle.... where do u live?? xx


----------



## coral.

yeah they are so beautiful wish i could keep all 3 
Thanks for all your comments guys 
im from leicestershire


----------



## happysaz133

Just read the whole thread, Splodge was a lucky girl to have them with you. They are all beautiful!


----------



## coral.

Thanks everyone for the real nice comments 

Heres some more of them!:thumbup:


----------



## coral.

More photos there just soooo beautiful


----------



## coral.

Some more of babies  they have grown up so much already


----------



## Feeby

Any more photos of Splodge and her kitties? Bring them on ! Xx


----------



## coral.

Heres some more pictures of them all 

The female got sold last tuesday, so these are the last pictures i have of her  shes pure white with slight patches on top of her head but there very faded now 
im so happy for her, but also i miss her alot!
x


----------



## coral.

More pictures


----------



## coral.

i proper spoil you guys 

and there will be more to come!

Enjoy!
x


----------



## colliemerles

_awww bless they are so cute,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## harrys_mum

ah so cute, she was my favourite,
michelle x


----------



## coral.

harrys_mum said:


> ah so cute, she was my favourite,
> michelle x


Thanks yeah she was lovely and really miss her! 
and im gonna miss the others too!


----------



## coral.

Im very happy to be posting these photos!
as you may know the white female kitten got rehomed last tuesday,
i nicknamed her Snowy, as i have nicknames for all them the other white male is nicknamed Smudge, and the half tabby one Tigger!

But im happy because the women said she would try and keep in touch with me i was worried that she wouldnt but she has on facebook and shes posted these photos of her - they bought a tear to my eye, she looks happy and looks like she has settled in well!

Her partner has named her Snow ball even though her and her 2 kids call her Kitty.. but

Enjoy!


----------



## coral.

Heres some more, shes such a beautiful princess


----------



## coral.

And some more :biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn

What beautiful photos :001_wub::001_wub: She looks very cute and completely confident in her new home :thumbup1: and so obviously loved :001_tt1: It makes all the difference when owners keep in touch and you can see how much they adore 'your' kitten :thumbup1:


----------



## coral.

lymorelynn said:


> What beautiful photos :001_wub::001_wub: She looks very cute and completely confident in her new home :thumbup1: and so obviously loved :001_tt1: It makes all the difference when owners keep in touch and you can see how much they adore 'your' kitten :thumbup1:


Yeah cause i want to keep in touch with all the kittens owners, i dont want them to think im nosey but its just great seeing them 
i hope she will post some more and also when she turns 1 
i felt like crying, felt so happy to think ive had her since birth, now shes with another family getting loved


----------



## harrys_mum

aw, shes certainly gone to a loving home and its great theyve kept in touch, how wonderful.
she is gonna be well spoilt by the looks of it,
michelle x


----------



## coral.

Some photos of Splodge mostly chilling out and lying on the bed with my other cat Dodger, 
some photos of the last 2 kittens 
and some pictures, of the kittens, Splodge, Dodger and Ruby (boyfriends dog)looking on the floor cause there was cats treats in the ball for Splodge & Dodger

enjoy!!

x


----------



## coral.

More pictures of kittens


----------



## coral.

more pictures


----------



## coral.

more photos, mostly of them all chilling on the sofa


----------



## coral.

some more, of me and the kittens im looking abit worst for wear haha!


----------



## coral.

Some more photos!
the last ones ive took of the tabby and white male!
enjoy! x


----------



## coral.

hope you enjoy  x


----------



## coral.

some more pictures mostly of Splodge and they white male, before he went x


----------



## coral.

And last but not least, pictures of me and Splodge., and Splodge now eating in the kitchen with Dodger & Felix, shes settled in well 
i may have the white male kitten back though cause ive heard hes not settling well into his new home and hes very stressed breaks my heart to hear that, she said she will give him a few more days she has got 4-5 cats, and if nothing has changed ill have him back & rehome him again - bless him  x


----------



## coral.

its abit of a blurry photo, but its the kitten Buddy and her child 
there both inseperable! im so glad to hear hes getting on better!


----------



## coral.

some older photos i forgot to post.

and some new ones of Splodge, when she got into a bag, and then did a big yawn lol


----------



## coral.

Got some new photos of Splodge ive took, so thought i would share with you lot


----------



## $hAzZa

Lovely boy! I'm going to call him Moo Moo


----------



## coral.

she's female ,and i love Moo Moo suits her brilliantly


----------



## $hAzZa

coral. said:


> she's female ,and i love Moo Moo suits her brilliantly


Whoops, sorry Moo Moo!


----------



## coral.

Hahahaa Moo Moo forgives you !! 

if you look somewhere on this thread you will see pictures of her kittens


----------



## $hAzZa

coral. said:


> Good news guys splodge has gave birth to her kittens!
> 
> ive wrote about it in the breeding section


I missed this post somehow!!!  How are the kittens getting along? Will there be update photos?


----------



## coral.

i rehomed all 3 of them broke my heart to do it, but i just felt like i couldnt keep them cause of the amount of pets i already had, i know theres quite a few pages on this thread but if you go through the pages you will see all the pictures of the kittens she had a white female with black spots on head she was a female, a white male with darker spots on top of his head, then she had a tabby which was a male, all the pictures are on this thread 

And when i hear more updates on them ill be posting here


----------



## coral.

For all of you guys that remembered Splodge having her Kittens,

i have 2 pictures of Cedric the tabby one! and there cat Neville
ive actually had a good cry, cause of how much hes grown up and how beautiful he looks, and from obviously seeing her give birth to him, and what hes become now is fantastic 

i just want abit of advice, and that his owners only live down this long road near mine,and she invited me to go and round there and see him, well im in 2 minds i obviously really want to see him, but at the same time i dont want to burst into tears,

what do you think you guys think i should do?

thanks! x


----------



## coral.

sorry forgot the pictures doh!!


----------



## Rafoda

Go see him of course!! Let the tears fall, so what?


----------



## coral.

Thanks im going round there friday to see him 


Heres some pictures of Splodge, and Dodgers in one picture with her eating 
and the other few are of Splodge under the bed!


----------



## coral.

new pictures of Splodge, with the kittys new wicker basket :cornut:


----------



## Biawhiska

just found this thread, loving all the photos.


----------



## coral.

Thanks


----------



## littlekitty

pretty girl.


----------



## coral.

a few more lovely pictures of Splodge


----------



## coral.

Took some more snaps 
and the last 2 picture are Splodge with Dodger


----------



## BespokePetSupplies

I like her markings


----------



## coral.

Heres some new photos of Splodge in our new home


----------

